# Hunt Wolves or Save Wolves?



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

PBS is polling Americans ......

http://www.pbs.org/now/shows/609/index.html

Lets vote to show our support for RMEF. Sportsmen For Wild Life, Etc,


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Better get on there and vote, we are losing.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Guns and Flies said:


> Better get on there and vote, we are losing.


We are loosing quickly! Email this link! We need numbers!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I voted but it makes no difference really with this poll. I bet 90% of the people who have voted know absolutely nothing of the attrocities(SP?) the wolves are doing to the wildlife in the west and and bank accounts of state fish and wildlife agencies and other organizations trying to balance an unwanted addition to the struggling populations. We just need to be proficient in the SSS practice. No more court battles, no untold amounts of taxpayer monies spent, no worries of ranchers loosing livestock to them, no more elk herds being cut by 80%+, and no more guides and outfitters loosing money from hunters that are concerned they won't see any game. It is black and white, cut and dry. Practice the SSS and all will be fine. 8)


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey did you check to see if the gun was off?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

JustinRobins said:


> Hey did you check to see if the gun was off?


Not yet


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Watch the video. That was an incredibly biased report!! _/O


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I voted but it makes no difference really with this poll. I bet 90% of the people who have voted know absolutely nothing of the attrocities(SP?) the wolves are doing to the wildlife in the west and and bank accounts of state fish and wildlife agencies and other organizations trying to balance an unwanted addition to the struggling populations. We just need to be proficient in the *SSS *practice. No more court battles, no untold amounts of taxpayer monies spent, no worries of ranchers loosing livestock to them, no more elk herds being cut by 80%+, and no more guides and outfitters loosing money from hunters that are concerned they won't see any game. It is black and white, cut and dry. Practice the SSS and all will be fine. 8)


Staff Summary Sheet???


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

SSSSomething like that.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I say we hunt wolfs with a management plan, just lika any other game species. Let the counts decide the tags.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

44 Yes 55 No when I voted. Higher then I thought it was gonna be


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Either the tides have turned since you guys checked it, or you read the question wrong. It asked if wolves in the N Rockies should be protected. You should have voted NO if you are in favor of hunting wolves. The poll is in favor of NO PROTECTION at this point. But like LH2 said, it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in favor not having a management plan for them. Just like coyotes make it a federal issue and let the feds enforce it. If they thought it was important enough and if they could. And while we are at it declassify cougars.  

Have a bonus system for predators something like this.

5 coyotes= A Le turkey tag
10 coyotes= A general season deer tag. ( An extra deer that yr)
20 coyotes= A general season elk tag.
30 coyotes= A LE Antelope tag 
40 coyotes= A LE deer tag on certain units.
50 coyotes= A Le Elk tag on certain units.
100 yotes = A once in a lifetime hunt? :?: 

1 cougar = 2 general deer or 1 elk.
2 cougar = A LE deer or Antelope tag.
3 cougar = A LE elk tag
5 cougar = A once in a lifetime

1 wolf = A elk or 2 deer.
2 wolf = A LE elk
3 wolf = A OIL 

Of coarse the allocation could be altered but you get the idea right. Wouldn't cost the DWR much. Alleviate pressure from predators. Increase hunter incentive to harvest predators. And increase herds and give hunters more control and opportunity over there hunting possibilities. After an initial rush predator populations would be low and it would be a pretty difficult endeavor to accumulate OIL proportion bonus predators. But it wouldn't be so important because the general season hunting would be fabulous.

The only problem I foresee would be guys going out of state to get predators after UT had been cleaned up. And suggestions on how to deal with that?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Can we make that new bonus point plan retroactive? If so,,,,,

I'll just take my 25+ once in a life time hunts right now... :wink:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

You have harvested over 125 cougar.  

If so your my hero!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> We just need to be proficient in the SSS practice. No more court battles, no untold amounts of taxpayer monies spent, no worries of ranchers loosing livestock to them, no more elk herds being cut by 80%+, and no more guides and outfitters loosing money from hunters that are concerned they won't see any game. It is black and white, cut and dry. Practice the SSS and all will be fine. 8)


Yeah vigilantism! I'm shooting cows and sheep for the same reason! Pass the shovels and the ammunition!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Trooper said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > We just need to be proficient in the SSS practice. No more court battles, no untold amounts of taxpayer monies spent, no worries of ranchers loosing livestock to them, no more elk herds being cut by 80%+, and no more guides and outfitters loosing money from hunters that are concerned they won't see any game. It is black and white, cut and dry. Practice the SSS and all will be fine. 8)
> ...


What caliber do you want? :twisted: And do you want a spade or square nose? :twisted:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> I'm in favor not having a management plan for them. Just like coyotes make it a federal issue and let the feds enforce it. If they thought it was important enough and if they could. And while we are at it declassify cougars.
> 
> Have a bonus system for predators something like this.
> 
> ...


I think from now on all of Iron Bear's ideas get to go in an "idea box"...right now the shed trap idea is in the box with the predator bounty idea right next to it :lol:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Bambi, Good for you, If your complacent on how the deer herd looks today. 

I am willing to try my best to give deer the best chance at success I can. Its called brain storming. Just trying to open a dialogue on different management applications. For 30 yrs deer have been placed on the back burner and left to fend for themselves. I am trying to go down threw every conceivable factor that is limiting deer. Have a discussion form a consensus and compile an alternative to the last 30 yrs. Your answer on the other hand offers no solution to improve the deer herd.

Get farther from the crowds is your answer to poor deer hunting? :roll:

I guess I missed the point of this forum. Or maybe you did?

And if my ideas bother you so bad. Just go into your control panel mark me a foe and I wont cause you any more heartburn.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

just giving you a hard time...calm down...

I understand your point of view, but an incentive program like that would get out of hand fast in my opinion.

Plus I kind of have a hard time killing predators when I see development taking over habitat right and left. I would like to see more effort directed towards mitigating the effects of development on wildlife habitat than killing predators to have more ungulates/upland game. Killing predators is a band-aid for an arterial wound...
yeah...no predator should be able to run wild with indefinite federal protection, but us as the apex predator shouldn't be killing things just so we can have more of another thing when our own population continues on unchecked...just my take on things...I believe there is enough interest in capping coyotes, lions, and wolves already without having to add an extra incentive...


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I realize in this process I will need thick skin. 

And I apologize for discounting your opinion. I am making an effort to be open to any and all ideas other than its out of our hands.  I am also open to all other aspects of deer management. And I intend to discuss human development and recreational activity as one of the factors hurting deer. But for the sake of organization I need to address one issue at a time. And yes it may seem like I am beating a dead horse. But I believe it is a necessary process in determining what the factors and solutions are to fix it. And the amount of support is out there for any given management technique.

You may not like the way I am going about getting informed and rallying support. But you cant argue with the merits of what I want accomplished. More game and hunting opportunities really for deer but across the board. *FOR EVERYONE*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> You have harvested over 125 cougar.
> 
> If so your my hero!


Only if he is a poacher. :shock:

Following the SSS mantra, you are admitting guilt. Following the SS mantra means you don't need to carry a shovel, and you're not proving your guilt by trying to hid what you have done. I have several buddies in New Mexico, and they have never seen a wolf, but they have shoot several large coyotes. No need to bury coyotes, even when the go over 100#. :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> I say we hunt wolfs with a management plan, just lika any other game species. Let the counts decide the tags.


+1, manage everything or nothing at all.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > I say we hunt wolfs with a management plan, just lika any other game species. Let the counts decide the tags.
> ...


So you're advocating managing jack rabbits? What type of bag limit do you think we should have? Should we have harvest age objectives that strive for a certain ear length? What kind of buck:doe ratio should be the objective? Should we break the management down to sub-units, regions, or statewide? Same goes for coyotes/raccoons/skunks/feral cats?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I read the question in the pole same as Chaser.......no= hunt, yes = federal protection. And when I voted there were 67% voting no and 32% voting "protect". That sounds encouraging to me.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > pkred said:
> ...


yeah, but managing certain species could be as easy as saying that in county X there is an open season year round with no bag limit while in county Y there is an open season with a 15/day limit. Raccoons and feral cats are not indigenous species so they'd fall under an open season/no bag limit status state-wide. But it's a simple in most cases as saying there is no open season on squirrels in Box Elder county, but an open season in Summit county with a 15/day limit. It wouldn't hurt the state to adopt that kind of management...at least it would force them to take a periodic inventory of the species residing in different parts of the state. Am I wrong?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It would be better to just have the policy *KILL EVERY **** ONE OF THEM!* :wink:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> It would be better to just have the policy *KILL EVERY **** ONE OF THEM!* :wink:


SKWERLS???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > It would be better to just have the policy *KILL EVERY **** ONE OF THEM!* :wink:
> ...


No Spongebob, large coyotes. Pay attention. :mrgreen:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

our ancesters killed them all in the 1800s. and we (and Utah's wildlife) were better off for it.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

theres more then 1600 wolves... just in my area of idaho theres about 48... thats in my little 50 sqaure mile area...


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Some of us Elk hunters use the SSS method (Shoot, Shovel, Shutup.) :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Some of us Elk hunters use the SSS method (Shoot, Shovel, Shutup.) :lol:


haha i like the SSSS method... Shoot Shovel Stomp Shutup. XD


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I prefer the two SS method: SHOOT and SHUT UP! :mrgreen:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Ha ha ya that works to.


----------

